

jQuery Impromptu - shahzadvu
http://guidesigner.net/collection-of-development/best-jquery-prompt-for-user-input-with-style-jquery-impromptu/

======
troels
I'm not sure it's such a good idea to mess with modal dialogue boxes. From a
usability perspective, it makes it harder to navigate, because it redefines
known metaphors. This is the same problem as when people use images instead of
a `<button>` or `<submit>` element. From a technical perspective, it's a
magnet for annoying interface bugs.

~~~
mcav
I really like being able to use Javascript's prompt() and alert() dialogs
(when the case really calls for a popup, of course) for the reasons you
describe. But it seems like some browser vendors are pushing to make them as
cumbersome as possible. Internet Explorer, for instance, will alert the user
with a security warning if you use prompt(), saying "This page wants to ask
you for information from a script" or something like that. I've encountered
quite a few people who think that's a bug in my site's code.

~~~
troels
I know it isn't a direct answer to what you are asking for, but in general I
think that modal interfaces should be used very sparingly, if at all. In most
cases, you can construct the interface in a non-modal way, and you end up with
a better user experience. It's not always easy, but I think it's usually the
better solution.

------
bdfh42
Not very well presented on the landing page but if you work through the
examples (follow link) it shows up rather better.

Some nice ideas there.

------
profquail
Not to hate on this guy's library, but...is there anything there that's not
already implemented in jQuery UI?

Also, it would be a bit 'cleaner' for the dialog boxes with an input to have
their own method, instead of having to pass HTML strings to the alert method.

------
yangyang
Without the guidesigner.net adstorm (and working examples):
<http://trentrichardson.com/Impromptu/index.php>

------
gojomo
I know it's customizable, but: red as the default color for 'OK'?!

